# 32 weeks and cant cope anymore



## mommy2010

really do just want to throw in the towl. ( it is long so skim read if u hav
e to ;D ) 


was hospitalised a few weeks due to chestpains and dunno how to explain it but ill give it ago . been having like spasims's pains that shoot up my back into my chest and into my head when i get them i cant move my legs go weak sometime's drop to the sofa or lean against somethink and im there holding my head in my hands cuz tht kills to . they done tests everythink came bk normal so released me . but theve came back again this time worse i know babies are fine its not effecting them just me , but i got them wen i was 37 weeks preg with my son so only get them during pregnancy 

im not sleeping at night probly getting around 3 hours a night and m tired and comfy but i just cnt drift off i know thats just pregnancy. i tell my consultant that im still getting them and thy shrug it off but even thy never had anyone who as had this during pregnancy i just dnt think i can carry on for much longer wish i was further gone and could just get them out but dnt want thm in nicu so guess i have to stik with it . 

how did u twin moms cope in last few weeks ive got a toddler to so i cnt just go bed wen i please . think i need matchsticks to keep my eyes open theres things that need doing in home but im that tired i cant even lift my head up of the sofa , doesnt help wen lil man makes a mess litterally hes mass distruction child lol i used to work in a nursery with around 20 kids and they never used to make as much mess as him alone lol .


----------



## hopingfor4

I'm so sorry. I'm not as far along as you, but I already feel terrible. Praying the next few weeks are going to get better!


----------



## xxxemsxxx

:hugs: sorry it's so hard. Only a few weeks left, I hope they go quickly for you. x


----------



## mommy2010

thanks girls maybe im just being a big baby and a whimp lol twin pregnancy sure is harder than my singleton i know will be worth is in a few weeks wen thr in my arms but hoping weeks fly by lol i know i wont get much more sleep wen thy come but atleast i can share the sleepless nights with my partner then at the moment i cnt just say would u mind being pregnant for a night would be great if u could lol 

if only men could get pregnant ay mind u if that was the case thyd be no more babies defantly wouldnt go through what us women have to just wish myn would understnad what im going through :)


----------



## Dollywally

Im 2 weeks behind u and I'm with u. Not getting chest Pains but I hardly sleep anymore. The nights feel so long cos I can't get comfy. The pain is awful. M ribs and back are in agony, my pelvis is coming apart, ankles are huge and it's just pretty awful. I want them out. I know it's bad but I'm jealous of those having them at 32 weeks. Can't wait for this to be over! Totally sympathise with u. X


----------



## mommy2010

Dollywally said:


> Im 2 weeks behind u and I'm with u. Not getting chest Pains but I hardly sleep anymore. The nights feel so long cos I can't get comfy. The pain is awful. M ribs and back are in agony, my pelvis is coming apart, ankles are huge and it's just pretty awful. I want them out. I know it's bad but I'm jealous of those having them at 32 weeks. Can't wait for this to be over! Totally sympathise with u. X

I know a friend of mine has gave birth at 33 weeks im so.jelous.but thy r neededing a lil assistance so glad ive still got mine in at the mo but if i knew everthink was fyn wiv them id have them out any second but want thm healthy . just hate not beein able to sleep im lyin in bed and can feel babys prodding my waters i run to.toilet wiv bad pressure thinking thr gonna break. its nerve racking. 32 week scan on thursday although ill b almost 33 lol so hoping i get sum answers on wen thy plan to deliver thm as with these pains i dnt think ill manage til 37-38 weeks so hoping thy can a lil earlier but.not to early x sucks.u still av a lil..more tym to go guess i should think.my self lucky. xx


----------



## kristamulmer1

Im new to the board and threads like this is why I joined. So I can see I'm not the only one completely miserable :winkwink:. I'm only 26 weeks with twin boys and I already feel terrible...


----------



## mommy2010

kristamulmer1 said:


> Im new to the board and threads like this is why I joined. So I can see I'm not the only one completely miserable :winkwink:. I'm only 26 weeks with twin boys and I already feel terrible...

Welcome then :) 
Gd job ur not on my facebook haha ud be saying a diffrent thing im sure my number of friends av gone down think there sick of my.moaning. im sick of my moaning lol. i getting really emotinal spent about an hr crying last night cuz my 2 yr old wouldnt sleep i lookd like the baby i was tired, sick. cranky n to top it of having.blood clots from my.nose sorry tmi lol 
been shopping today and my ribs.n bk hurt so much i cnt.bloody.w8 to have.thm . 

feel free to cum.n. join me in my.moaning :D Xx


----------



## jackie2012

i know that's why i like this group. if i post in my other pregnancy group how i can't sleep anymore and am exhausted or how sore and achy i am or how my poor legs are not liking all the extra weight. they just don't understand. Bless them dear ladies they are they always offer advice like i need to get more rest or i should try stretches or stuff like that but really i just want to vent sometime and it nice to know that someone understands what i am going through.


----------



## mommy2010

jackie2012 said:


> i know that's why i like this group. if i post in my other pregnancy group how i can't sleep anymore and am exhausted or how sore and achy i am or how my poor legs are not liking all the extra weight. they just don't understand. Bless them dear ladies they are they always offer advice like i need to get more rest or i should try stretches or stuff like that but really i just want to vent sometime and it nice to know that someone understands what i am going through.

Amen to tht lol i only like posting in multiple forums.now th understand i have tons of friends who have or is going through single birth.and thr like oh its nothink pregnancys a breeze nothink to moan about and im like yh my singleton pregnancy seemd easy this one hardest ever . not only am i carrying to babies but carrying 2 placentas 2 2 amnotic fluid sacs thn thy shut up n dnt reply lol. ive always said any1 whos carrying more than to ill bow down to lol. i kno all pregnancys diffrent sum av brillaiant. pregnancy this one is worst out the 2 but hey not lng left so guess i shud shut up moaning xx


----------



## jackie2012

i don't even talk to my friend and family about it anymore lol i always get the comparison to my previous pregnancies. "well you weren't this grumpy with the other" "why are you not working as much you never slowed down with the other ones" "why are you not exercising anymore" and it goes on and on. lol that's usually my reply because i have two babies in there now and it was only designed to carry one.


----------



## mommy2010

jackie2012 said:


> i don't even talk to my friend and family about it anymore lol i always get the comparison to my previous pregnancies. "well you weren't this grumpy with the other" "why are you not working as much you never slowed down with the other ones" "why are you not exercising anymore" and it goes on and on. lol that's usually my reply because i have two babies in there now and it was only designed to carry one.

Lol i can talk to my mom as she now realises she didnt b4. but finally does aftwr speaking to a few twin moms or reading on line she kbows wot us twin moms go threw lol my friends on the other hand one in pertic think she knows it all although she had an easy pregnacy with her daughter wasnt very big bump thn labour lasted an hour n she came out in waters lol . unlike my first 3 day slow labour. n 14 hours in delivery room lol he just didnt want to cum out . hope this labours much faster .


----------



## sarah10380

I feel soooo uncomfy too. I can't sleep because it hurts so much to move and I have to pee every hour. It also hurts to walk...I have a stabbing pain in my pubic bone every time I take a step. I'm also worried the babies will come early. I want them to stay in there as long as possible....just wish it wasn't so hard on my body or emotions.


----------



## jackie2012

i have one older sister i can talk to shes pretty good but if were lucky we only get once every few weeks to talk on the phone and we live fairly far away from eachother she is going to come up and visit me for a few weeks when the babies come so that will be nice. i wish my mom was still around she went through this herself so would know but sadly she passed quite awhile ago. 

this last week has seemed to be the worst so far babies under ribs, everything is achy sitting laying or standing, and that first trimester exhaustion is coming back. walking is starting to become painful also my hips feel like they are going to break. ah the joys


----------



## mommy2010

aww sorry ur mom is no longer with u although im sure she'l be there helping out in spirit :) i know now why ive been in so much pain ive got one transverse and one breech twin spend all day yesterday up tri-age getting tests done and stuff there testing me for anemia to so guess ill have to see wot results say on that one. but yh babies are lying funny making my ribs hurt plus already weighing 3lb 15 and 4lb 9 which seems a massive diffrence for frats guess aftre my propper scan on thursday my docter will talk to me about tht one 

hope i can get sum answers to questions ive been thinking about lol . the gender as changed again last scan at 28 weeks was 2 girls now a boy and couldnt tell wot twin 1 was as s/he had legs crossd lol. hoping these last few weeks fly by but i did manage a full nights sleep and an extra hr lie in this morning woohoo felt like heaven lol. 

stiull a lay day on sofa lol hope babies move round and go head first i want a natural birth lol 

and there many out thr tht say i really want twins lol dnt think thy realise u have to suffer carrying them lol all worth it thou :) xx


----------



## jackie2012

oh that sucks i had a few days of baby A laying transverse and b head down and it wasn't a very pleasant feeling. Baby A has flipped flopped at least three times now in the 4 or 5 weeks wish they'd make up their minds lol. 

I had some issues with my iron he wouldn't say anemic just too low for his liking and was put on iron pills and it made me feel a bit better after that then he dropped the dose so now i am wondering if thats why i have felt crappy the last little while. I go in on friday and get my blood test results back so i guess i'll see then. I will also get my date tomorrow for when he will induce or c section if the babies don't cooperate. i have to wait 4 weeks for my next scan but with A turning again i am hoping he bumps that up too. 6 weeks seems so long between scan especially since i have gotten used to having them every 2 weeks the last while. I think the place that did the booking messed up cause they booked one for 34 weeks and one for 39 weeks but the doc said he wouldn't let me go past 38 weeks.

Glad you got a good nights sleep i bet that helps alot.

I know what you mean about the people saying they would love to have twins not realizing what that actually means. since my other kids started school i have heard that a lot from other parents this week. I am very honest telling them i used to be one of those one who loved being pregnant with my single babies but i so can't wait for this one to be over already. lol


----------



## mommy2010

lol i have that fee;ing these are gonna stay like this lol xx

well i had issue and they put me on pregnacare but apparantly its not enough so thats why there testing for anemia well not to sure if thyl give me a date but ill push them for one as i really would like to know lol

is it cruel that i dont want to go past 35 weeks i really feel like my health is deteriating reguarding the chestpains and breathing if only they knew what was causing them . i think its cause the babys are big and pushing all my organs up but surley thy cnt let thm get massive so i cant breeth at all ;( 

oh yes sleep defantly helps alott athough i still had a nap today lol babys are moving like god knows what to day can feel the breech babys feet kicking down below . im sure s/he trying to kick thr way out lol 

haha alot of people havnt said tht to me recently probly the amount of moaning i do to them lol . it is hard lol.

ill be jelous if u get ur date 2moro and i dnt i really hope to encourage thm for no more than 36 weeks i feel so bad wanting thm out as thrs lotsa parents out thr who want children n hears me moaning i cant concieve naturally so i should be glad ive been blessd with children maybe i just like moaning i dont know lol x


----------



## Dollywally

I am the same. One is transvers and the pain is excruciating. As he grows my ribs are being pulled apart. I had a very small rib cage b4 so that makes it even harder. I want them out. Ppl say I shouldn't be wishing it but I am. Visiting them in the nicu sounds better then this pain. I'm not made to carry two especially when they are growing the wrong way. Doc said there is no chance of him turning around. On the plus side it looks like my health insurance will cover me to go private to have these babies as its considered a complicated pregnancy. :)


----------



## mommy2010

With a bit of luck mine will sayt the same and.let me av thm out i kno many ppl r 
sayin tht to me to but i really cnt.take anymore ill manage anothr few weeks but really dnt
think i can go ro long im in agony im sure.by 35 weeks rhyl b okay. thr already weighing 4lb or over so surly by 35 thyl b gd enuf weights . if i cud gt bk up id be on my hands n knees tmro beggin thm lol ive gone into depression mode i dnt even have curtains open during the day cuz i just want to laze about in the dark. :( xxx


----------



## auntcarrie

Hang in there ladies.... I've done it twice.... and hated every minute of being pregnant both times. I was miserable and I'm not normally like that. But I promise you that in time, you WILL forget this once the babies are born. Heck, I swore to everyone who would listen the first time that I was NEVER going to get pregnant again, dammit! I joke that I don't know how I didn't get struck by lightning when I got pregnant the second time -- on PURPOSE no less -- because I had told so many people I'd never do it again.

Regardless, it IS awful but hang in there. You've got two big prizes waiting for you at the finish line.


----------



## jackie2012

i can't even imagine doing it twice. i think some days thats the only thing that gets me through is thinking about the prize at the end.


----------

